# How would you get this off the bumper?



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

just got the Golf from my aunt and she had a few stickers on the bumper. the stickers were on the car for many years and left a nasty film of crap on the bumper.
How do i go about removing this crap? do i just use Household Goo-Gone?


----------



## h2ovwlover (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: How would you get this off the bumper? (DillonS)*

I use zippo lighter fluid or wd40 works great.


----------



## SteveBox (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: How would you get this off the bumper? (DillonS)*

Turtle Wax Bug & Tar remover ftw


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: How would you get this off the bumper? (SteveBox)*

stuff called badge adesive remover or something like that...sold at pepboys and many other places...works great.....after the "sticky" crap is off..buff the f' outta it and should blend in nice. looks like the paint around the stickers are quite faded so a buffing might be in order...


----------

